# Looking for advice in East Tenneesse



## english exile (May 20, 2010)

I am originally from England, as you may have guessed and have been living here in the colonies for the last 8 years or so. (thats me just being smart) we live in Sevier County about 40 miles east of Knoxville.

In the last few years or so, it seems that there are more home invasions, robberies, muggings etc, and worse.
Now i drive a truck for a living and as such i am away from my house for periods of time, and even though we have 2 dogs at the house, i would feel more secure knowing that my wife and daughter had something else to rely on for protection. 
Also in a few months time my daughter is off to college, so my wife and i want to be able to sleep peacefully at nite, knowing she will be safe and able to defend herself.
So i'm looking for suggestions on where we can go as a family, for both range use and gun classes. 
open to any ideas.

thanks in advance all advice welcome..

martin


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I go to Coal Creek Armory on Dutchtown Road in west Knoxville since I live in Knoxville, but I have heard several people speak of this place favorably.

Sevier Indoor Range - Indoor Shooting Range serving Sevierville, Pigeon Forge, and Gatlinburg

Oh, by the way Martin....welcome to the colonies. Please give my regards to Liz and Phil when you venture back to your homeland.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Join the NRA and take their class on gun safety and their other shooting classes. They will stear you and your family in the proper direction.:smt1099


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> Join the NRA and take their class on gun safety and their other shooting classes. They will stear you and your family in the proper direction.:smt1099


Thanks for your insight Frank. Can you recommend any ranges in east Tennessee that offer those NRA courses?


----------

